# Turns out Madi Has To Have Surgery...:(



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

...well, I was hoping and praying that when Tim took Madison to the specialist this morning, he would say she was getting better instead of worse - but that wasn't the case.

He said her left leg is actually getting worse - progressing to a stage 4 quickly - so the sooner we do surgery the better. I'm a mess, I'm not going to lie.

They didn't know if they'd be able to get to her today, so we're taking her BACK up to the specialist between 7 and 8 tomorrow morning (90 minute drive one way). And then we can pick her up stometime on Friday. 

I just didn't feel like we should leave her there all day today and tonight by herself in a little cage. She'd be miserable and it would just break my heart.

So, we'll be on the road to recovery Friday (trying to look at this the best way possible).

Any suggestions on ways to keep her still, toys to keep her occupied when we're at work, etc, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor baby. So sorry. I will say a prayer for all of you. I can only imagine how terrible this is for you!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sending our prayers and best wishes for a safe surgery, quick recovery, and for you and Tim during this time. Blessings, Deb


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Best wishes for Madi and a successful surgery and speedy recovery. This scares the daylights out of me knowing that our Glory has LP too. You and Madi are in our thoughts!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**HUGS** I'll be making that journey to the surgeon soon too with Chico.... keep us informed on the 'best practices' so we can all learn...... *HUGS*


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. We send speedy recovery wishes to Madi as we keep her in our thoughts. Bella and I send hugs to you and Madi. Please keep us updated. We're here for you...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> ....Any suggestions on ways to keep her still, toys to keep her occupied when we're at work, etc, would be greatly appreciated!


I recommend T-Touch to keep her at a calmer level overall.
Here is a website: http://www.canismajor.com/dog/ttouch.html

So sorry you and Madi are going through this.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Am sorry it has come to this.
Be thinking of you and Madi and wishing her a speedy recovery too. xxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry.  I'll be keeping you & little Madi in my thoughts. I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor little girland poor you emily, i will be thinking of you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw Emily... so very sorry to hear this!! I know how you feel. When I was going through Brody's eye problems I thought I was going to die. Our specialist was 3 hours one way, so I know that drive all too well too. (( hugs )) 

Rest assured that you are doing what is best for her and she is so young. She has youth on her side and I'm sure that will help a LOT with her recovery.

Does she like Kongs? You could stuff it with whatever she likes and some dogs even like them stuffed and frozen. It keeps them busy for hours usually. She might enjoy that while she is crated and recuperating.

We sure will be thinking of you in the days and weeks to come. Keep us posted, this is such a common problem! We can all learn from you and your experiences will help other dogs and people dealing with this.

(( hugs ))


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I's so sorry you are going thru this with Madi. I wish her a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

O no sorry to hear this.. Good luck im sure she'll make a speedy recovery for you. At least if they operate it might not cause her any more trouble and you stress! Good luck Madi x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Madi and your whole family. I hope everything goes smoothly with the surgery and that Madi has a quick recovery.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, I wouldn't have left her in all day and night either. There are quite a few little toys and chews on the market that would keep her occupied. I've actually bought some for Lola.

The Everlasting ball with the treats to go with it would be really good I think. It's a ball and you place these hard treats in it and they sit there chewing for ages. I've read fatastic reviews for it on amazon.com


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Aw Emily... so very sorry to hear this!! I know how you feel. When I was going through Brody's eye problems I thought I was going to die. Our specialist was 3 hours one way, so I know that drive all too well too. (( hugs ))
> 
> Rest assured that you are doing what is best for her and she is so young. She has youth on her side and I'm sure that will help a LOT with her recovery.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Kongs are brill. I got one for Lola. I use the past, treats, allsorts. She's at it for ages. What i do is make sure there's some right at the bottom so it's hard to get to and that keeps her licking and chewing at it for a long time.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we do have a kong - we usually just fill it with kibble for when we leave - will have to find some other stuff to put in it to keep her occupied!

Wait - how's she going to go to the bathroom with only 1 good back leg?!?!?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

msmadison said:


> we do have a kong - we usually just fill it with kibble for when we leave - will have to find some other stuff to put in it to keep her occupied!
> 
> Wait - how's she going to go to the bathroom with only 1 good back leg?!?!?


the trick with the kong is to really pack it tight and stuff it with allsorts. I've just done a layered one for Lolly and put it in the freezer for later

I'm sure she'll manage going to the toilet


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry that Madi has to have surgery. She will heal quickly though and you won't have to worry so much afterward. I think she will adjust to the crate ok for the time she is confined. Plus you can take her out to pet and love on her.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor thing! ill be praying for her, that everything turns out ok!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that it is getting worse. She will be in my prayers, as well as yourself. Keep the updates coming after she comes out.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

So sorry your girl needs surgery! At least they can do it quickly. 
She'll be getting good get well vibes from me


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

You can try some rescue remedy to keep her calm and stress free. I hope she has a safe and speedy surgery and that she will be back in your arms soon.


----------



## michelle.merine (Mar 7, 2010)

*hugs* I hope everything goes well. 

Michelle, Marissa, Bailey, Zoey and Macie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, ((((HUGS))))) to you and Madi. We will be sending prayers your way


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess Madi is at the vets now and I am thinking of you both. Tomoorow will be my day of worry.. 

The house needs cleaning so I have decided to leave it until tomorrow and then if I am busy it will help pass the time.

How are you getting through your day?

Love and hugs

Deme and Jake x x x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Emily and Madi--thinking of you both. WE are all pulling for you.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

dropped our little pup off EARLY this morning. She should be in surgery soon if not now. The house felt strange without her in it. At least it's only for 24 hours. can't wait to hear she's through surgery and doing ok.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Emily, you are on my mind today!! Thinking of you and keeping you, Tim, and Madison in my prayers. Let us know when she's out of surgery.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww you will be missing her, but she will home before you know it.
Am sure she will be getting lots of gentle cuddles from you then. x
Let us know how it all goes.
Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

How you holding out, what are you doing to pass the day that helps you to not worry to much..
It near on 4pm now have you heard anything yet?


Thinking of you all

Deme


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks, everyone!

Deme, it's only 12:30 here! She was supposed to go in around 11-11:30, so I'm hoping by 1 or 2 I'll here something.

Luckily i have a busy day at work to keep me occupied. tonight at home will be the hardest, i think!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oop's I forgot your not in the UK, I'll have to remember your about 3 1/2 hrs behind us.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Deme said:


> oop's I forgot your not in the UK, I'll have to remember your about 3 1/2 hrs behind us.


No worries! it stinks! I just want them to call so I know my girl is out of surgery. i can't wait to see her again! 

I hate surgery. Even though I know it's best for her as we stopped giving her the pain meds and she was limping horribly this morning, I hate it!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sending good vibes to you & Madi....


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

The vet FINALLY called tim. Said it went really well and she's awake and doing okay. They had to deepen the groves and move the crest. We're not sure at this point what else. She will go back in two weeks to have the sutures removed and have follow-up x-rays in six weeks. She'll be on Metacam and another pain reliever for 10 days. 

I can't wait to see my puppy tomorrow! We are supposed to call in the morning to see what time we can go get her tomorrow


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

glad to hear madi is doing well


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> glad to hear madi is doing well


thanks! I can't wait to get her back!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah Emily I am just catching up on Maddi, I have been away all week. Thrilled to hear it is behind her - at least now it's over and there will be no more wondering if she needs it or not, all she has to do now is recover and she will be tearing around again 

Hugs to you all


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That's fantastic news, so good to hear the news that they are recovering well, bet your on hot bricks now to collect her tomorrow.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So glad the surgery went well!! What a relief. Now hurry up Friday so we can get that baby home!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*for Madi*


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Deme said:


> That's fantastic news, so good to hear the news that they are recovering well, bet your on hot bricks now to collect her tomorrow.


Oh yeah! I am probably going to bed early tonight, JUST so tomorrow comes quicker. too bad i still have a million things to do at work!



Brodysmom said:


> So glad the surgery went well!! What a relief. Now hurry up Friday so we can get that baby home!


Amen, Tracy! I'm anxious to see my girl. We're still not sure how crating/sleeping/everything is going to work out, but grateful for a long weekend to figure some of it out!



Jerry'sMom said:


>


SO CUTE! Thanks


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

glad to hear it went well
hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

There's you wanting an early night so tomorrow comes quick and I'm wanting to stay up late to have as much extra time with Jake before tomorrow comes.

I have to be up at 7am and have Jake at the vets for 8.10am


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Emily, so glad the surgery went well. Sweet little Madi will be in our thoughts. Hurry up FRIDAY! Pam


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

well friday is here! Hallelujah. the vet actually called us twice last night just to update us on madi's status. so sweet. we're picking her up around 1. i'm trying so hard to get some stuff done at work before that time, but i just want my puppy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Less than 2 hours...............................:hello1:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

only about 30min now to go for ya, I'm at the stage of waiting for vet to call, already had one call to say Jake is fine and sitting up in his kennel..

Actually the thought of him in the kennel is sad as he'll not know why he is there and wondering where his mummy is....


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we are home! i am typing one handed with Madi asleep on my lap. she is in pain and feels yucky but is happy to be home. now on to recovery...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

How did you transport her home, I am asking as I usually have Jake in his carrier but with his leg bandaged he will need room to stretch his leg.

Good to hear she is back home with you


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am glad she is home, bless her.
Hope she is back to her usual self very soon.
xxx


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we have a booster seat she uses in the car. she slept the whole way home. no bandages which surprised me. i almost want to wrap it in something!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Booster seat.. like a childs seat? How did you secure her from falling off.
Jake has a carrier but if he is bandaged and needs to stretch his leg he won't fit in it.

OH has offered to drive me so I may sit on the back seat with a big cushion and that way I can cuddle him as well


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

it was specifically made for dogs. a brand called Solvit. we love it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Emily, I'm so glad to hear that the surgery went well, and that Madison's back home with you and recovering. Warm wishes to all of you!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh that sounds good, gonna google it and see if they deliver to the uk


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah we love it! she doesn't like the carrier but loves the seat. i posted a link back in october i think. if they don't deliver i would be happy to send u one.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow they look amazing, do you get a harness with it for the dog or do you have to buy one seperate


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

it doesn't. we already had two though


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahh I odn't have a harness so would need to buy one, I found a site in the Uk that sells them for £25 so really tempted to buy one, do you think it will be okay for Jake, he weighs 7 1/2 lb


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so does Madi! she's 7.5-7.8. she really loves it. i think wse have the small one. we did get the deluxe one.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow you have been through so much latley. Glad that Madi is home now. I would guess tonight would not be so pleasant for her. I hope it goes well.

xoxo Madi !!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks, everyone! She's been a lazy pup since we got her home. we're trying to figure out sleeping arrangements now. she usually sleeps with us - and barks like mad in her pen - but i'm worried about her getting hurt while we sleep. my guess is i'm not going to get a lot of sleep tonight.

why didn't they put a bandage on it so we wouldn't have to worry about her getting at it at night?!?!?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd phone the vet and ask why, I'll let you know when I collect Jake today if his leg is bandaged or not.

I am so looking forward to seeing him, I am on hot bricks waiting.. lol


The car seat I too am gonna get the deluxe one, hey! only the best for our Chi's they deserve it..


----------

